# Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

It's all in the title really.. The internet works fine as soon as I startup but after about 1 to 2 hours I get the message "Err-Timed-Out" on every page I visit.. except, worth noting maybe, if I'm watching a YouTube video it'll still play and load up but trying to visit other sites I get the error. Anyway, after I restart the pc, the internet works fine again... for another 1 or 2 hours. 

I tried a number of fixes after searching online..
* editing host file to delete any sites.
* doing the ipconfig /flushdns /renew (etc..) through the command prompt.
* disabling Anti-Virus 
* disabling AdBlock (on chrome)
* running Spybot 
* cleaning registry using CCleaner. 
* cleaned using Malwarebytes

Pretty certain it's not a router/network issue because my tablet still connects to the internet fine. 

Any help would be really appreciated, it's been happening everyday for weeks now so I'm almost getting used to having to restart every hour or 2 but another concern is if the problem could get worse and the internet might stop altogether?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

This is usually a server issue. Are you on a stand alone computer?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

How to Fix ''Err_Connection_Timed_Out'' Error Easily - Incredible Lab

did you change your lan settings?


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



Corday said:


> This is usually a server issue. Are you on a stand alone computer?


Yes, I'm on a home computer. But my tablet connects to the internet fine, even when the laptop is having this err_timed_out issue. Could it still be a server issue?


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



steve32mids said:


> How to Fix ''Err_Connection_Timed_Out'' Error Easily - Incredible Lab
> 
> did you change your lan settings?


Yes, I tried all the fixes on that site before I posted here.. Sorry, forgot to mention the lan settings before.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

Try a different browser and stay on as long as you can.


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



Corday said:


> Try a different browser and stay on as long as you can.


I tried IE before and the same thing happened so I don't think it's restricted to Chrome


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

have you tried rebooting the modem?


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



steve32mids said:


> have you tried rebooting the modem?


I switching off and turning back on a few times over the past few weeks but no joy

Something strange has happened this morning now.. I might need to start a different thread.. My Win 8 profile no longer loads up when I enter my password.. instead of loading it says "preparing windows" and then t opens up a temp profile and asks me to "try the other profile again later"..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

Your User Profile has become corrupted: Fix corrupt profile in Windows 8


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



spunk.funk said:


> Your User Profile has become corrupted: Fix corrupt profile in Windows 8


I just restarted again and somehow it seems to have fixed itself.. it works today when logging in but yesterday several login attempts all failed and it created that temp profile. Thanks for the info, I'll use if it reoccurs. Any idea how it fixed itself? 

I still have the internet issue though.. are there any further suggestions out there? I'd like to get this thing fixed. 

My computer also runs much slower than it used to, it seems to have slowed down a lot over this month.. cleaning with spybot, malwarebytes and ccleaner + defrag proved ineffective. Might just be age but I'd love to speed it up if I can.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

Run Check Disk on the drive.
Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *chkdsk /R *and press enter, now type a* Y* for Yes and restart the computer._ Check Disk_ will run at next bootup. It will take a while. This will check for bad sectors on your drive, which may be the cause of your problem.


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



spunk.funk said:


> Run Check Disk on the drive.
> Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *chkdsk /R *and press enter, now type a* Y* for Yes and restart the computer._ Check Disk_ will run at next bootup. It will take a while. This will check for bad sectors on your drive, which may be the cause of your problem.


Thanks a lot... I'll give that a try now and hope for the best!


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*



spunk.funk said:


> Run Check Disk on the drive.
> Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *chkdsk /R *and press enter, now type a* Y* for Yes and restart the computer._ Check Disk_ will run at next bootup. It will take a while. This will check for bad sectors on your drive, which may be the cause of your problem.


unfortunately the problems are still ongoing after doing check disk.


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

bit more info... i just downloaded whatsapp for pc.. when the err-timed-out issue happens it also effects that.. it says no internet connection... the strange thing is whenever the error happens i can still visit youtube videos and play them. they stream ok...but every other site gets timed out.. as does the whatsapp program which isnt a browser.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

Check WAN side of router for settings.


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 16, 2007)

Corday said:


> Check WAN side of router for settings.


sorry, not sure what you mean exactly?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Internet Works A Few Hours Then "Err-Timed-Out".. Only A Restart Fixes It*

Boot into the the Setup Mode of your Router and check the *WAN* settings (the settings for your *I*nternet* S*ervice *P*rovider) and make sure they are correct with your *ISP*'s documentation. How do I adjust the settings of my home router?


----------

